# Monster vs Pluto vs Billy Bat vs 20th Century boys



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Which one is the best as a mystery/psychological manga ?


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

My memories are a bit fuzzy but I believe that I found Monster to be a better mystery manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 3, 2012)

Have only read Monster and Pluto, but out of the two of them I think I prefer Monster (although Pluto was great as well!)

20th Century Boys are next on my to-read list ^^


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2012)

Monster is my favorite, 20th Century boys had a great start but in the end it introduced more plot twists that it could handle, and Pluto is as overall less interesting.
Haven't read Billy Bat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

This poll is not fair to Billy Bat.. anyway Monster for me even tho 20th Century Boys and Pluto are just as good.. Johan is a major factor for me in picking Monster.


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

If Monster if first, then which would you place second and third ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> If Monster if first, then which would you place second and third ?


 20th Century Boys second because of the length.. Maybe is not fair to Pluto but it is really a short manga.. I wanted more... I have to wait for Billy Bat to end before judging. I am enjoying the trolling so far from the mangaka..


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 3, 2012)

I think _Monster_ is the best out of those. It feels like it has the tightest plotting, the best pacing and the most effective set-up and resolution. While Johan's power and influence sometimes stretched credulity, he was still one of the most memorable and interesting antagonists I've come across in this medium. (Grimmer is also one of my favourite characters in manga.)

_20th Century Boys_ is an interesting case, because in some areas it promised to be even better than _Monster_. I prefer the protagonist, Kenji, to Tenma (he comes across as less of a traditional hero type) and I really like the focus on childhood and memory. Sadakiyo is also a favourite of mine, and Kanna is a rarity -- a good female character in a manga. _20th Century Boys_ felt like more of an emotional experience for me, but I think it unraveled as the series went on. By the end of the manga I wasn't even sure what had happened, and I didn't feel like it had a satisfying conclusion. (I don't think a certain character should have returned from the dead, either...or at least, not in the way it happened.) I still really liked the series, but I think _Monster_ is the more effective work overall.

I'm not a big fan of the other two works. _Pluto_ had some good moments here and there, though.

(I also feel the need to .)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Billy Bat is underrated it. It is really a good Manga.. confusing at first but damn how good the plot is right now.. Naoki amazed me.


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Billy Bat is underrated it. It is really a good Manga.. confusing at first but damn how good the plot is right now.. Naoki amazed me.


Pluto vs Billy Bat, which one takes this ?


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I preferred Monster over 20th Century Boys. Pluto is less comparable because of how short it is, but still equally as awesome. Either way all three are great. Haven't read Billy Bat yet.


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Toast456 said:


> I preferred Monster over 20th Century Boys. Pluto is less comparable because of how short it is, but still equally as awesome. Either way all three are great. Haven't read Billy Bat yet.


Does length matter that much ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Pluto vs Billy Bat, which one takes this ?


 I have to wait for Billy Bat to finish but right now Pluto..



gargavi15 said:


> Does length matter that much ?


 on Naoki's Mangas, yes it does matter..


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to wait for Billy Bat to finish but right now Pluto..
> 
> on Naoki's Mangas, yes it does matter..


 If Monster was replaced with Death note, then which one would you have chosen ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> If Monster had been taken out of this poll, then which one would YOU have chosen ?
> After your reply I will make my final conclusion, so think accordingly.



20th Century Boys hands down..


----------



## Pierre Kirby (Jul 3, 2012)

Monster has the most consistent quality throughout, so it's my number 1.

20th Century Boys had the best first half, but fell hard after that.

Pluto was an interesting idea, but I just overall found it lacking.

I'll wait for Billy Bat to finish before I give it a read.


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 20th Century Boys hands down..


Thanks for your reply but I just edited my last post, so i will be grateful if you reply that too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

ahhh.. Death note? well it doesn't change my pick..


----------



## gargavi15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahhh.. Death note? well it doesn't change my pick..


You mean 20th Century Boys>Death note ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

That is correct, Death Note is not on the same level of those 3..


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 3, 2012)

I have only read two manga from Urusawa (Monster and Pluto). Haven't really find time to read 20th Century Boys, so for now my favorite Urusawa work is Monster.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 3, 2012)

Monster is urasawa's best work and one of the best mangas of all time period.

but you really can't go wrong with Urasawa, even that comedy series he wrote about the judo girl was good. Man's got writing in his veins.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 3, 2012)

Monster > 20th Century Boys > Pluto > Billy Bat

Urawasa peaked with Monster. 20th Century Boys looked like it could be better than Monster during the early parts of the manga but then the pacing went to shit with too many plot threads.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 3, 2012)

Monster with a considerable lead.
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Billy Bat


----------



## Badalight (Jul 4, 2012)

20cb for me. Monster became a little too predictable and repetitive with the introduction of dozens of side characters. I knew exactly what to expect, which made it less interesting to me. The characters also weren't as colorful and what we got in 20CB.

Monster is a great manga, but I feel like Urasawa perfected his story telling technique in 20CB. It's a pretty masterfully told manga, even if I think part 3 fell short in a few places. It ultimately is one of the best manga I have ever read, top 10 for sure.


----------



## Fran (Jul 4, 2012)

Pluto is really well polished but fuck me,Monster is a-MAZING


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2012)

Whenever I think of Monster, I can't help but think of "Magnificent Steiner".


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll have to go with _Monster_ on this one. Although I did love _20th Century Boys_ in its entirety, the plot torward the end became far too complex for its own good; I was left a little dumbfounded by the end of my read.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 4, 2012)

Technically, Monster is the more complete of the lot: better narrative and better characterization.

20th century boys has a more powerful plot and cast, with a lot of potential. Some ideas were developed magnifencetly leading to peaks of high narrative, but others were lost into the weaving of the plot.. "delusions of grandeur"


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 4, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Does length matter that much ?



What Pluto lacks in length it makes up for in girth imo.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2012)

Pluto was actually a couple of volumes too long

just like his other works


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 4, 2012)

I absolutely loved 20th century boys until the new years timeskip thing, the build up was INCREDIBLE. Then it went downhill pretty fast.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 5, 2012)

Part 2 with Kanna is still really well done. The only part I think is underwhelming was part 3, luckily it was the shortest of them all.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Pluto was actually a couple of volumes too long
> 
> just like his other works



why people will never acknowledge this is beyond me

oh so...

monster
happy!
dun care anymore


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wait Pluto a couple of volumes too long? wth? O_o


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 5, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Monster > 20th Century Boys > Pluto > Billy Bat
> 
> Urawasa peaked with Monster. 20th Century Boys looked like it could be better than Monster during the early parts of the manga but then the pacing went to shit with too many plot threads.



pretty much this

urasawa has a habit of dragging on his plots. looking back at 20thcb and pluto, they were enjoyable for me but a bit of a chore to finish.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait Pluto a couple of volumes too long? wth? O_o



yep, it was dragged out. But not as badly as 20th CB.

anyways, I'm with the Monster crowd. Looking back, even with its repetitive parts it felt like the the most well-balanced of the bunch.


----------

